# Most durable interior paint



## prbimaniac (Jan 15, 2010)

I haven't worked with any of the above but some of my painting friends have worked with the BM Aura and have said it is one of the best paints that they have worked with regarding covering and levelling. It has a high acrylic content which helps it cover and provide durability. When working with it, I have been told not to back roll into it as it will create streaks due to the self levelling agenst in it or at least backroll carefully.

What colour are you painting and what sheen are you looking at? The higher the sheen, the more durability and scrubability it will have.


----------



## slickracer (Nov 13, 2008)

Matte sheen in BM Lancaster White (light tan)


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

BM Aura is supposed to be much more durable. But it has not been around long enough for much field feedback from pros.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

*Interior House Paint*

For our premium interior painting we use Duration. Scrubbable, has stain resistant properties, burnish resistant, mold/mildew resistant propertie, and it is a green certified product. We use it for every room in the home, usually including the kitchen and bath. Have never had a problem with it. If you go to our website to our interior painting page you can read about Duration there.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

housepaintingny said:


> For our premium interior painting we use Duration. Scrubbable, has stain resistant properties, burnish resistant, mold/mildew resistant propertie, and it is a green certified product. We use it for every room in the home, usually including the kitchen and bath. Have never had a problem with it. If you go to our website to our interior painting page you can read about Duration there.


 
BM Aura will out-preform Duration any day. SW has good products and I have noticed that is all you recommend but they are not necessarily the BEST products out there.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

chrisn said:


> BM Aura will out-preform Duration any day. SW has good products and I have noticed that is all you recommend but they are not necessarily the BEST products out there.


not me.... But I use C2 more then BM, but it is not available everywhere.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

chrisn said:


> BM Aura will out-preform Duration any day. SW has good products and I have noticed that is all you recommend but they are not necessarily the BEST products out there.


not me.... But I use C2 more then BM, but it is not available everywhere.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

chrisn said:


> BM Aura will out-preform Duration any day. SW has good products and I have noticed that is all you recommend but they are not necessarily the BEST products out there.


Have you ever used Duration? I am not saying it is the best, in order for any one to say what the best is they would have to had used every product out there and done test on every product they have used, I only recommend products that I have used, I am not going to recommend products that I'm not that familiar with. I don't deal with BM unless I have to. I have a great reputation with my SW dealer and representative, so I stick with them. I have never had a problem with any SW product and that's why I only use SW and warranty SW in writing. Pretty much any quality latex with acrylic binders in it will last many years on an interior.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

As I previously mentioned from my experience I recomened Duration. We have used it in hundreds of homes and have never had a problem.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I have used plenty of Duration as well as most other SW products. I have also used BM,Duron,ICI,Muralo,Glidden,P&L, Pittsburgh, etc,etc,( hate to admit it but Behr, American Traditions and Valspare also) and all I was saying is that there are lots of other paints out there that will out preform Duration.The last 3 in parenthesis will out perform nothing.:no:


----------



## slickracer (Nov 13, 2008)

housepaintingny said:


> As I previously mentioned from my experience I recomened Duration. We have used it in hundreds of homes and have never had a problem.


How does application compare to Superpaint? I used about 20 gallons a few years ago and really liked how the paint applied.


----------

